# Blizzard warning for Illinois



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

I love to plow snow but hate these storms! here is the warning or watch;
http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...al_place1=Bartlett+IL&product1=Blizzard+Watch


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

plowzilla;1220456 said:


> I love to plow snow but hate these storms! here is the warning or watch;
> http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...al_place1=Bartlett+IL&product1=Blizzard+Watch


I love it.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Just a watch now...too far out, the next 24-36 hours we could definately see a warning though.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Who cares! They are gonna hype it up and will get a 2-4" storm!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

snocrete;1220480 said:


> I love it.


Me too! payup

I've been waiting for this one ALL YEAR!


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Many have been waiting YEARS


----------



## Bigdoghd (Oct 22, 2009)

PabstBlueRibbon;1220575 said:


> Who cares! They are gonna hype it up and will get a 2-4" storm!


Ya I'm with you on this one, I'll get excited when I see it. Of coarse it really doesn't matter because I really have no accounts to do anyway. Just the business, handful of friends and my 850' driveway. Hope you guys out there can make some cash on this one.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Bring it on!!!


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

You guys sound like us mn guys did when we were getting 18 until about half way though, you will change yo'u minds lol


----------

